# (NY) Ch. Frosty Hills Seacoast Bullrush MH "CAMO"



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

*(NY) Ch. Frosty Hills Seacoast Bullrush MH QAA "CAMO"*

"Camo" (Ch. Voyageurs Once in a Blue Moon x Ch. Pond Hollow B Starry Eyed) is a handsome, intelligent, 80lb. Deadgrass Chesapeake






. He is our first Chesapeake, and learning the retrieving game with him has been a pleasure. He has a human-like personality, and is an amazing family member. He loves to train, and is eager to please. Camo completed his Ch at 22mos, and his MH at 26mos. In 15 Derby's, he received 3 3rd's.,1 4th,1 Resv JAM, and 4 JAM's. He earned his QAA with a Qual 2nd in March,2014.. He also loves Duck and Goose hunting. 
Neg Brucellosis test required for approved Bitches. Fresh Chilled and Frozen Semen available.
AKC- SR62466003
CHIC:96107
OFA: Hips-CB-10096G28M-VPI-Good
Elbows-CB-EL2062M28-VPI-Normal
CERF: CB-375520
DM/EIC Clear through parentage. 
Contact: Andrew Kenneally (631) 484-4747 or [email protected]


----------

